# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Hot Sale WER-D150 Smart Home 3D Printer

## ireneheart92

US$599.00     


Firefox_Screenshot_2015-11-17T09-45-25.824Z.jpgFirefox_Screenshot_2015-11-17T09-48-00.962Z.jpg

Product model
             D150
             D100

             External dimension (mm)
             276 x 383 x 386
             308 x 280 x 388

             Building size (mm)
             150 x 150 x 150
             120 x 120 x 120

             Net weight (kg)
             9
             8

             Nozzle quantity
             1 pc

             Filament
             PLA

             Interior lighting
             Yes

             Software
             ICEMAN3D software (PC version, Mobile version)

             Display mode
             4.5 inch Colorful touch screen


SEE MORE http://www.wercan.com/hot-sale-werd1...er-p-6984.html

----------

